# Typical Chihuahua traits?



## MaryG1959 (Aug 28, 2008)

My little guy has only been with me a couple weeks, if someone offered me a million---I'd never give him up! (he's a mix between a poodle and a chihuahua)

Anyway, noticing some things that I also noticed in my parents chihuahua that they had when I was younger. (he was also a mix between a chihuahua and fox terrier)


hides things (like chew bones, toys etc
brave and barks like anything till you open the door and then he heads to hide out on momma's lap, lol
likes to be under the covers or at least have his head under the covers

I'm sure other things will come to mind but these are traits that he has in common w/the dog my parents had. Are they typical chihuahua?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sound like typical chi trates to me , Tyson does them all 

Especially the under the covers thing, he ALWAYS sleeps under covers and pesters me until i lift the duvet up to let him under


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Sounds JUST like Boss lol. He's all "I'm gonna attack" until he sees a person walk in the door and then he's hiding behind me lol. Ridiculous. He sleeps under his blanket in his crate too. He always has done that. And he DEF. hides things. Especially since we let Roxie in quite a bit now, she steals his chewies and his toys lol. So he has to hide them so she won't take them back outside with her lol.


----------



## MaryG1959 (Aug 28, 2008)

I know life has a way of throwing us all curve balls, but just don't understand how anyone could've given this guy up.

He's so sweet and affectionate! Today he was chasing his tail and he jumps 4 ft off the ground when I get home.

How in the world can it get better than that?

I adore him after two weeks and cannot imagine life without him.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a chihuahua mix and a chihuahua. They both love snuggling under the covers. They don't have the other traits though.
Carl (mix) is overly friendly when people come over, and Mia runs and hides.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Only Jago my SC buries himself under blankies, my dressing gown etc. He sleeps on the bed and at some point always gets under the blankets they have on the top. Rosie will burrow when playing, but never sleeps like that.

Both bark when the door bell goes, but then love to greet people. Jago HATES the window cleaners and knows the difference between guests and people who should not be (in his mind) on his turf!

Neither hide things (to my knowledge!) my little terrier used to...big time 

Barbara x


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Jayne said:


> Sound like typical chi trates to me , Tyson does them all
> 
> Especially the under the covers thing, he ALWAYS sleeps under covers and pesters me until i lift the duvet up to let him under


Hehehe, Chico does the same thing. lol


----------

